# Just a quick question about Vicks vapour rub



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a cold atm and I'm very congested and it's causing a lot of discomfort in my face, and I swear by using Vicks instead of anti inflammatories. However, I realise that it's stupidly strong smelling and I haven't had a cold since I had rats. So just want to know if I put some on myself, is the smell going to upset their noses? 

God knows that it burns if you use too much on yourself, and I don't want my boys sensitive noses to be hurt. 

I have an open plan kitchen/living room where their cage is and I spend a lot of time around the cage when I'm sitting on my sofas.


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm also currently sick!  I hope you feel better!
I assume that as long as you're not interacting with them while you have Vicks on yourself/your hands that they should be okay, but I also can't be sure because of how utterly unbelievably sensitive their noses/eyes are. I_ think_ they should be fine, but better safe than sorry. I guess just try to keep some distance, some other people on here will hopefully have some insight


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for replying, I've been taking pills and using steam instead. I've been keeping away from my boys still though because I've been antibacterial hand gels that they didn't seem to appreciate on my hands when I fussed them. 
I'll have to give them extra love when I better and stop sneezing everywhere  
Hope you feel better soon too


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

When I was sick I'd only put on Vick's vapor rub after I knew I wouldn't be touching my rats anymore for that day. It is intense for our human noses, so for a rat I'd imagine it's worse.


----------

